# Extreme Meal Planning/Packing - Harborside at Atlantis



## MichaelColey (Feb 6, 2012)

We just returned from a week at Harborside at Atlantis.  We had read how expensive the dining options were there (and they were) and how expensive the groceries were (and they were), so we planned on packing pretty much all of our food and cooking there.  We're a family of five, with kids 8, 6 and 1.  I have status with American Airlines, so checked bags were free (although it still would have been worthwhile at $25 per bag).

Basically, we worked up a menu (trying to keep as much nonperishable as possible), put together the list of all of the ingredients, grouped it by nonperishable, frozen/refrigerated, and things we would need to buy there, and figured out how to pack it all up.

We would arrive late afternoon on Saturday and leave before lunch the following Saturday, so we had 7 breakfasts, 6 lunches and 7 dinners at the resort.

For breakfast, we generally like bacon/sausage, egg and cheese muffins or burritos.  The kids like OJ and yogurt, too.  For lunch (for a week anyway), we're okay with sandwiches (ham and cheese or PBJ) and chips.  For dinner, we planned:

1) Spaghetti and salad
2) Two nights of fish, risotto, mac & cheese and salad
3) Cheesy pasta with chicken and green beans
4) Soft Tacos
5) Baked chicken, dressing with gravy, green beans, mac & cheese and salad
6) Eating out one night.  (We ended up doing breakfast for dinner instead.)

In addition, we brought/bought snacks (corn nuts, popcorn, jello and chocolate), food that our 1 year old likes (tomatoes, oranges, black olives, yogurt) and drinks (milk, water, tea, koolaid).

We ended up with one suitcase entirely full of nonperishable items.  For the bread and english muffins, we put them inside a box and put the box in the suitcase -- it traveled perfectly.  For the frozen and refrigerated stuff, we filled two small coolers and put them inside our suitcases.  It was all still frozen/cold when we arrived.

All we had to buy when we got there was gallons of bottled water, milk, eggs, OJ, fruit, tomatoes, salad and fish.

We used up almost everything.  When we packed up on the last day, the main thing we had left in the fridge was condiments.  Besides that, we had a little cheese and sandwich meat left, one can of manderine oranges, some microwave popcorn, and a few other things.

We normally wouldn't go through such extreme measures, but with the cost of food there, it was totally worth it to us.  We spent about $100 on groceries (half of that on fish) there, plus probably $150 or less in groceries that we brought.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow, impressive planning and likely very impressive savings.  Add to that the relative comfort of eating at "home" and the kids having familiar food instead of running into possible difficulties at restaurants.  

I'm fascinated with the one-year-old's food likes - tomatoes, oranges, black olives, yogurt!


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Do you ever feel the need to "declare" any of your food when going though customs?  I remember when I was getting off the plane in Brazil and one of the questions addressed fish products from certain countries.  I wrestled with the decision to declare my canned tuna or not.  The line for nothing to declare was very long and the something to declare line had no one in it.  I don't speak Portuguese and the customs agents didn't speak English too well but looked at me like I was crazy when I showed them my Chicken of the Sea. I wonder what they would have said to a suitcase full of food.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 7, 2012)

I think fruits and nuts are the most common restrictions, but we didn't have any of that.

The 1 year old (almost 2) eats most of what we eat, but he loves those four things (yogurt, tomatoes, olives and mandarin oranges) so we brought/bought some for when/if he didn't like what we ate. He likes almost anything, but he LOVES those things.  And he has a voracious appetite (like both of his older siblings).  He would regularly eat close to a pound of food at each meal shortly after he turned one.

FWIW, the TSA did go through all three bags that had the food in, rather extensively. (They always put those "inspected by the TSA" flyers in when they do.) In the one suitcase that was entirely food, we had two boxes of stuff (taped shut) and tons of cans, boxes, etc in a layer on top of that. To keep stuff from shifting around to much, I taped it all together. When we unpacked, they had undone it enough to get it all out. The boxes (containing bread, pringles and other stuff that would have been crushed if they were loose) had been opened and resealed with TSA tape. The stuff that was taped together on top was all taped back together with TSA tape.

On the way home, none of our bags appeared to have been inspected.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Feb 7, 2012)

WOW = great planning!

The only time I did anything even close to this was the year that I used one of the Dream Dinners franchise operations to make a week of meals and FedExed them to Orlando after making sure that they were frozen solid before the trip. It worked great. I still had to buy groceries there, but the all of the meal prep for dinner was done.

Congratulations on your inventiveness!

elaine


----------



## ronparise (Feb 7, 2012)

Im impressed...I generally stay fairy close to home and drive...its just 2 of us and no planning..We just empty the refrigerator and pantry into coolers and plastic bins. and of course there are leftovers to haul back home

Im not sure I can do what you did, but I  really like elaine's FedEx solution


----------



## SOS8260456 (Feb 7, 2012)

I like both ideas.  I have to save this thread.  We have never been out of the country yet, but one of my worries about Atlantis has always been the meals.  We have a family of 5 and the main reason we get to go on so many vacations is because we do eat in quite frequently.  Put that together with tender stomaches and I have been unsure about making the trip (not that I would purposely not go, the opportunity just hasnt presented itself yet).  Anyway, lots of good ideas.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 7, 2012)

We are not planners, but still eat relatively inexpensively on vacation. 

We generally do light cooking, e.g. rotisserie chicken and pre-made mashed potatoes and canned gravy.  Leftovers with the addition of a pkg of tortillas, some cheese and cans of beans and salsa = fajitas the next day.  The bones and leftover skin get cooked with some carrots, onion, and celery to make the basis for chicken rice or noodle soup.  Pasta and a jar of sauce are easy. So is ordering a pizza. I think that's four dinners right there. 

If we're stateside, we'll investigate the pre-prepared goodies at a big grocery store - usually lots of good stuff.  Some Asian take-out is always good too, and there are generally leftovers.  

We might have one or two dinners out, but often stick with the specials that include salad and/or soup, and generally skip appetizers, desserts, and drinks other than beer and coffee.   

Lunch is soup and grilled cheese, leftovers, or maybe a sandwich or burger or fruit salad at the pool or beach.   

Breakfast is whatever cereal or toast anyone wants to grab.  

I can't imagine planning what to eat more than a day or so ahead, if that, but our methods save money, and let us relax at "home," and take only minimal cooking.


----------



## ampaholic (Feb 7, 2012)

pjrose said:


> We are not planners, but still eat relatively inexpensively on vacation.
> 
> We generally do light cooking, e.g. rotisserie chicken and pre-made mashed potatoes and canned gravy.  Leftovers with the addition of a pkg of tortillas, some cheese and cans of beans and salsa = fajitas the next day.  The bones and leftover skin get cooked with some carrots, onion, and celery to make the basis for chicken rice or noodle soup.  Pasta and a jar of sauce are easy. So is ordering a pizza. I think that's four dinners right there.
> 
> ...



I agree - a Costco rotisserie chicken, Idahoan Garlic Smashed Potatoes w/ gravy (we'll buy a side at KFC if available) and sauteed asparagus or spinach followed by a dinner of chicken tacos and then lemon chicken orzo soup - makes three dinners for us. Toss in some milk, Cheerios and eggs and voila the week is nearly over.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 7, 2012)

When I took my 11 year nephew to AKV last month, *the ONLY food we brought* the entire 7 day stay was the last night's dinner at Boma, the TUG get-together at the Golden Corral and a box of Entenmann's Chocolate Donuts as a treat midweek. No sodas, no snacks, NOTHING. We did pack some food coming home.

Planning is the key and FREE SWA bags help.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 7, 2012)

Congratulations to all of you who plan that far ahead and are able to stick with it, reduce out-of-pocket expense and vacation more often. If more families took your guidance, they would be able to get away more often and draw closer.

I remember when I was maybe from age 6 to well into my teens, my family vacationed in what were called at the time 'light housekeeping cottages' on the Oregon coast or British Columbia. I recall very few meals taken 'out.'

When DW and I fly to a vaca (we have no status and don't check bags) at a minimum I have coffee, seasonings, snacks- popcorn/nuts- frequently a 3L box of wine, tortillas. 

If driving, the sky is the limit. A cooler with meat, eggs, butter, milk, cheese. And on and on. I'm not the greatest meal planner and we end up bringing leftovers home. 

We will usually have a nice lunch out on a beach or sidewalk cafe during the week, and the final night a 'farewell dinner' someplace nice.

At timeshares, move-out morning is almost always french toast. That gets rid of any eggs, milk, bread that's left before we start the dishwasher and walk out the door.

Not as extreme as Michael, but we aren't a family of 5 either. Good job, guys!

Jim


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 7, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> We have a family of 5 and the main reason we get to go on so many vacations is because we do eat in quite frequently.


Exactly right.  We could travel less (or cut expenses in other areas) and spend a lot more on food (eating out more, less planning, etc.), but this (and cheap TPUs) is how we justify so much travel.



Passepartout said:


> At timeshares, move-out morning is almost always french toast. That gets rid of any eggs, milk, bread that's left before we start the dishwasher and walk out the door.


That was my plan this time, but I ended up finding a box of Cinnamon Roll Pancake Mix at Target after I had made up the list and we brought that instead (and cinnamon and pancake syrup, which we brought back unused -- the mix had a vanilla cream to put on the pancakes).  Plus, we used the last of our bread for sandwiches on the last full day and the last of the milk and eggs (and sausage and english muffins) for breakfast on our checkout day.

When we travel domestically, there's almost always a Sams or Costco (or at least a Walmart) nearby, so we pack much less, plan a bit less, and buy most everything.

FWIW, other than the cost of the timeshare and the food we brought, here were ALL of our expenses:

$100 for groceries and fish we bought there
About $100 for the taxi to/from the airport
About $200 for the flights (we used FF miles, so this was taxes and fees)
About $25 for 8 days parking (using a Groupon)
$260 for my and DS8 to do the Shallow Water Dolphin Experience
$110 for Internet for 6 days

It really was an affordable and VERY fun vacation.  (I've submitted my review of Harborside, but it hasn't been posted yet.)  We could have skipped the dolphin experience to save even more, but it was a good experience for my son.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 7, 2012)

This does not seem extreme in the slightest to me.

We really like to go out to eat.  But since we moved to LA, dining out while on vacation has lost some appeal.  LA is such a great food town, often better than what we can find in our vacation locale.  We eat in at timeshares somewhat to save money, somewhat because we'd rather spend the same amount of money home in LA for a better dining experience and somewhat out of logistics (no way can we eat 3 restaurant meals per day, we may be too lazy or otherwise occupied to eat out).  Tyoically we eat one meal out per day when traveling and eat the rest of our meals very simply in the room.

In our recent Hawaii trip, I had a very tight schedule that was literally written out a schedule on my IPad.  I would come up with a few restaurant options for each day, but sometimes it would be obvious that a restaurant meal would not work for a particular day or meal.  Then I would pencil in an idea for a simple meal- it helped me to have an idea of what to bring and what to buy when we arrived.

I know that type of research, planning and organization is antithetical to many people's idea of a vacation.  But we like to see and do the most we possibly can, to us it really helps us maximize our enjoyment when we travel, we are usually contrained by an inability to be away too long.

H


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 7, 2012)

heathpack said:


> .....But we like to see and do the most we possibly can, to us it really helps us maximize our enjoyment when we travel, we are usually contrained by an inability to be away too long.
> 
> H



You sound like us to a degree. Or DW anyway. I used to be the 'fill up the days' type, too, but since I stopped collecting a regular paycheck, not so much. We've been going back to favorite places instead of a succession of new destinations. I find curling up with a book on the deck or around the pool is a great substitute for 'one more museum'.

DW, still working- and unlikely to stop- craves the maximum of new experiences.

Jim


----------



## SOS8260456 (Feb 7, 2012)

When I first starting taking my children to Orlando for 4-5 weeks each summer, I gave them a choice.  Stay in PA and get your pizzas and McDonalds, etc or head to Disney and we live in hot dogs, grilled cheese, etc.  There was no choice for them...  Of course, I don't literally make them live on hot dogs and grilled cheese.  I just try to cook as regular as possible.  We save our 1 or 2 special dinners for when my husband joins us the last 10 days or so.

I know that if we were to head somewhere other than Disney, I would have to plan on eating out a bit more, but it is good to see that we wouldn;t have to soley rely on that.

When people find out that we head down there for such a long period of time, their first comment is about how can I afford to feed my children while away.  I just say, we'd have to eat if we  were home and they know better than to even ask for food in the parks.

Lisa


----------



## pjrose (Feb 7, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> . . .  We've been going back to favorite places instead of a succession of new destinations. I find curling up with a book on the deck or around the pool is a great substitute for 'one more museum'.
> . . .



We generally go to favorite places we've been many times, so we've seen almost everything more than once.  We'll still do some outings, but there's no rush rush rush.  

Curling up with a book by the water is my favorite thing to do.  Eat, sleep, swim, read, repeat in random order.  

I would like to hit more places we haven't been, but on the other hand it's comfortable going to favorite places and not having the learning curve of what's where, what to do, etc., and not being disappointed when/if the place isn't up to expectations.


----------



## normab (Feb 7, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> .
> 
> When people find out that we head down there for such a long period of time, their first comment is about how can I afford to feed my children while away.  I just say, we'd have to eat if we  were home and they know better than to even ask for food in the parks.
> 
> Lisa



I am curous how you handle the parks without buying food?  Locally theme parks have picnic areas so you can bring in coolers and eat your own, but I didn't think Disney and Universal have any such accomodation.  Have I been missing something?


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 7, 2012)

normab said:


> I am curous how you handle the parks without buying food? Locally theme parks have picnic areas so you can bring in coolers and eat your own, but I didn't think Disney and Universal have any such accomodation. Have I been missing something?


We do the same thing when we go to Disney.  (We were there four weeks in August, our longest Disney trip so far.)  We eat breakfast before we leave the room, and usually put something in the crock pot for dinner (or plan something that's quick to eat).  For lunch, we'll pack sandwiches, chips and drinks.  We'll either eat on a bench in the shade somewhere, or will go into one of the less crowded quick service restaurants and eat there.  As long as I'm not taking seats that "paying" customers need, I don't feel bad using a table for a few minutes.  We always clean up after ourselves and don't leave a mess.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey, we were there the same time!  We were at Bonnet Creek for the first 2 weeks and the SSR for the last two.  Left Orlando on 8/24 to stop at Ocean BLvd, Myrtle Beach for 3 days.

We get annual passes. One year we head down in July/August and the following year June/July.  Since we go so often, we rarely do full park days.  My children are told to eat before we head out and I do have a small cooler bag that I got from the Grand Floridian one year when they did a private dining experience for us. I can fit 4-6 bottles of water/juice with some fruit and snacks on top of the drinks.  I also have a disney bag that I carry that keeps rainslickers, tissues, blah, blah and I throw in pretzels, or cheeseits, etc in that.  The cooler bag actually fits into the DVC bag.  So we have some snacks and drinks with us.  We might get a popcorn or drink at the parks, but that is rare.  When we all get hungry hungry, it is time to head back to the room for a more substantial meal.  We can get through maybe 5-6 hours at a park this way.

My kids call me the "bag lady" when we are down there.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Feb 7, 2012)

After we got into timesharing, my husband and I decided that we would like nothing better than to have our timeshares become our retirement home and timeshare at least 6 months of the year when that point in our lives happens.

I, however, got anxious, and decided to use our timeshares as the equivilant of a summer home for several weeks each summer.  I am lucky that now is my busy time and that the rest of the year whatever work I do can be done from a laptop.  So when people say I'm on vacation for several weeks, I say, no, I just have a change of location for several weeks.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 7, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> Hey, we were there the same time! We were at Bonnet Creek for the first 2 weeks and the SSR for the last two. Left Orlando on 8/24 to stop at Ocean BLvd, Myrtle Beach for 3 days.


I think we were at SSR the fourth week, so we were actually at the same resort one week.  Small world.  Or big forum.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm impressed. That's all I can say, I'm impressed.  shaggy


----------



## Elan (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, I'm impressed too.  Even though it's obviously a worthwhile thing to do, I just couldn't do it.  Too many unknowns.  Would it all go through TSA?  Would it remain frozen?  Would I have a big mess of open/spilled something in my suitcase?  Anyhow, kudos for pulling it off.

  Just curious - how much do you suppose the $150 worth of groceries would have been locally?


----------



## SOS8260456 (Feb 7, 2012)

Elan said:


> Would it all go through TSA?  Would it remain frozen?  Would I have a big mess of open/spilled something in my suitcase?  Anyhow, kudos for pulling it off.



I was wondering if there were no problems getting it through TSA because of your status at AA or if regular AA passenger would be able to pull it off.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 7, 2012)

I can understand that dining while traveling with a family can be very expensive but I don't think I would go to this trouble for just my wife and I. even if we were going to someplace with high food costs (Europe, Caribbean).

My wife and I don't eat out much at home and we enjoy dining out while on vacation. Plus I don't want to have to be cooking most of the time while on vacation. Making up some breakfast is usually enough while she is still waking up.

While in Hawaii we did buy some steaks at Costco and did grill out a couple times, Still, in many cases at least one meal a day is usually eaten out. We usually get groceries for breakfast and some lunches while we pick up drinks and snacks.

Now when we drive to Myrtle Beach in April, we will try to buy ahead of time bottled water, sodas and any other non perishables. We will be making the driving trip in two days, so we don't want to fuss with a cooler to keep the cold stuff safe.

If we plan to eat at any chains, we usually ask for those restaurant's gift certificates for Christmas. I have also purchased some online where you can get a 10% discount on them. This worked exceptionally well for Hard Rock Café (we both love going to Hard Rocks, 29+ and counting), we were able to buy gift cards for 10% off and then also get our usual 10% discount on dining and merchandise through AAA or the Hard Rock Café Pin Collectors Club. So we were able to stack the discount for 10% off the 10% off.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 7, 2012)

Elan said:


> Just curious - how much do you suppose the $150 worth of groceries would have been locally?


I'm guessing probably $500-$600.  Much of the stuff we brought was bought bulk (Costco/Sams) or on sale.  For instance, we buy sliced cheese about $10 for 5 pounds at Costco.  We brought about 3 pounds.  Cheese at the grocery store in Nassau was over $5 per pound.



SOS8260456 said:


> I was wondering if there were no problems getting it through TSA because of your status at AA or if regular AA passenger would be able to pull it off.


No difference.  The TSA doesn't care who is traveling.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Awesome report.  We haven't been to Atlantis but I love your ideas.   We use to bring a ton of food when timesharing but that was before the bagage fees went up.   I would pack one bag of non-perishables like cereal, snacks, pasta, rice, spices, etc...   Now, all I pack is a baggie of spices.  But at a place like Atlantis I think a checked bag is worth it.  It might even be worth it for Hawaii (now that you got me thinking).  I remember one year we went to Hawaii for 2 weeks with one week on Kauai and the other on Maui.  This was way before the liquid band.  So, I had bought a bunch of stuff in Kauai like butter, pancake syrup, bread, etc... that we hadn't use up so, I just put in my carryon and took it to the next island.  Those were the days.  There is definitely no way we could timeshare 3 to 4 weeks a year if we didn't eat in.  Now, that our children are getting older it has gotten more expensive because they no longer order the kiddie meal.   We now do a stop at Costco and love all their food.  They have some prepared food that is just delicious and doesn't taste like it came out of box or frozen.  We normally spend Thanksgiving Week timesharing and I'll stop at Costco and buy a turkey breast, mashed potatoes, gravy, stuffing, cranberry sauce, scalloped potatoes, etc.. all for under $50 and we'll eat it the first night and have leftovers.  With our leftovers I'll make Cranberry Turkey Sandwiches, or we'll eat the sides for lunch, or just have another turkey meal.   We are all happy as I got tired of spending $200 to $250 for a family of 4 on Thanksgiving dinner that wasn't very good.  Thanks for sharing...


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 8, 2012)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> It might even be worth it for Hawaii (now that you got me thinking).


We did pack quite a bit of food the first time we went to a timeshare in Hawaii, but it really wasn't necessary.  Between Costco and Walmart, you can get most everything you need at prices close to mainland prices.  Domestically, we generally just pack spices and sometimes a few nonperishable items that we know we get far cheaper in bulk (but where we don't need bulk on the trip).  The last time we went to Hawaii, Costco was our main grocery stop.  (In fact, I think we bought about 30 pineapples in three weeks!)


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 8, 2012)

Great ideas.  I bring as much as possible from home because of not only the money and time savings but it also beats walking around a "foreign" foodstore searching for the specific things that we like.  The price may be the same and you can bring coupons and such but I hate to waste my vacation in Publix.  

We are driving down to Bonnet Creek next month and I plan on making a lasagna and freezing it as well as bringing some pre made frozen uncooked chicken cutlets  from costco.  The first day I throw a tray in the oven and ;ater it can be easily made into chicken parm or is perfect on a sandwich.  Can be cut up for use in salads.  

Last time we flew and I brought and paid for an extra piece of 49.5 lb luggage which saved us so much time and effort (& money) when we got down there.  We had met up with friends who live down there so they stored the extra suitcase and we will bring it home with us this trip.  

With 3 little ones its more the effort of packing everyone up to go to a restaurant than the actual expense.


----------



## Elan (Feb 8, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> I'm guessing probably $500-$600.  Much of the stuff we brought was bought bulk (Costco/Sams) or on sale.  For instance, we buy sliced cheese about $10 for 5 pounds at Costco.  We brought about 3 pounds.  Cheese at the grocery store in Nassau was over $5 per pound.



  Thanks for the info.  For that kind of savings, I'd be inclined also.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 8, 2012)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Awesome report.  We haven't been to Atlantis but I love your ideas.   We use to bring a ton of food when timesharing but that was before the bagage fees went up.   I would pack one bag of non-perishables like cereal, snacks, pasta, rice, spices, etc...   Now, all I pack is a baggie of spices.  But at a place like Atlantis I think a checked bag is worth it.  It might even be worth it for Hawaii (now that you got me thinking).  I remember one year we went to Hawaii for 2 weeks with one week on Kauai and the other on Maui.  This was way before the liquid band.  So, I had bought a bunch of stuff in Kauai like butter, pancake syrup, bread, etc... that we hadn't use up so, I just put in my carryon and took it to the next island.  Those were the days.  There is definitely no way we could timeshare 3 to 4 weeks a year if we didn't eat in.  Now, that our children are getting older it has gotten more expensive because they no longer order the kiddie meal.   We now do a stop at Costco and love all their food.  They have some prepared food that is just delicious and doesn't taste like it came out of box or frozen.  We normally spend Thanksgiving Week timesharing and I'll stop at Costco and buy a turkey breast, mashed potatoes, gravy, stuffing, cranberry sauce, scalloped potatoes, etc.. all for under $50 and we'll eat it the first night and have leftovers.  With our leftovers I'll make Cranberry Turkey Sandwiches, or we'll eat the sides for lunch, or just have another turkey meal.   We are all happy as I got tired of spending $200 to $250 for a family of 4 on Thanksgiving dinner that wasn't very good.  Thanks for sharing...



That's what we do for a holiday, too, not just for savings, but that way we get what we want, don't have to wait in line, it's more relaxing to eat at "home," and we have leftovers.

Doesn't the liquid ban just apply to carry-ons?  Not that I'd want to pack a bunch of liquids, but the ban doesn't apply to checked luggage.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 8, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Doesn't the liquid ban just apply to carry-ons? Not that I'd want to pack a bunch of liquids, but the ban doesn't apply to checked luggage.


Correct.

Another nice thing about packing food is that you can have a meal right away when you arrive, without having to go shopping.  For instance, our first night we had rotini with canned chicken and Cream of Cheddar soup.  All non-perishable items and quick and easy to make.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 8, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> Correct.
> 
> Another nice thing about packing food is that you can have a meal right away when you arrive, without having to go shopping.  For instance, our first night we had rotini with canned chicken and Cream of Cheddar soup.  All non-perishable items and quick and easy to make.



What is canned chicken like?


----------



## Karen G (Feb 8, 2012)

pjrose said:


> What is canned chicken like?


Delicious! I use it all the time.  It's all white meat, in chunks, and has no bones or skin or waste.  It comes in a can like tuna or a little larger.  

One of my favorite recipes is a very delicious chicken taco soup with all the ingredients coming from cans:  chicken, several varieties of beans, diced tomatoes, chopped green chilis, corn, an envelope of taco seasoning and an envelope of Hidden Valley Ranch dry salad dressing mix.  Heat it all up to boiling or throw it all in a crock pot for 3 hrs. on high.  Serve it with tortilla chips, chopped onion, shredded cheese. This would be a good timeshare meal!


----------



## Elan (Feb 8, 2012)

pjrose said:


> What is canned chicken like?



  We occasionally buy canned chicken at Costco -- 8 cans lasts us about 6 months.  It's very much like canned tuna, in the sense that it's not much like "normal" chicken.  It's extremely soft, tends to be kind of salty, and doesn't taste much like a fresh grilled chicken breast.  

  Now that I've described it, I'm not sure why we even buy it. :hysterical:

  Actually, we do make chicken salad sandwiches out of it, and we sometimes use it for quick recipe fill in if we're running short of cooked chicken.  Sometimes the kids will open a can and just eat it plain.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 8, 2012)

Karen G said:


> Delicious! I use it all the time.  It's all white meat, in chunks, and has no bones or skin or waste.  It comes in a can like tuna or a little larger.
> 
> One of my favorite recipes is a very delicious chicken taco soup with all the ingredients coming from cans:  chicken, several varieties of beans, diced tomatoes, chopped green chilis, corn, an envelope of taco seasoning and an envelope of Hidden Valley Ranch dry salad dressing mix.  Heat it all up to boiling or throw it all in a crock pot for 3 hrs. on high.  Serve it with tortilla chips, chopped onion, shredded cheese. This would be a good timeshare meal!



Yum.....please pm or email or post.  Thanks!




Elan said:


> . . . not much like "normal" chicken.  It's extremely soft, tends to be kind of salty, and doesn't taste much like a fresh grilled chicken breast.
> 
> Now that I've described it, I'm not sure why we even buy it. :hysterical:



That's kind of what I was envisioning, but it does sound convenient for cooking.  Then again, there are those Perdue "Short Cuts" (if I've got the name and brand right).


----------



## Karen G (Feb 8, 2012)

*Chicken Taco Soup*



pjrose said:


> Yum.....please pm or email or post.  Thanks!


This recipe actually came with the canned chicken from Sam's Club. It called for just one can of chicken but I used two because I wanted more chicken.

2 cans drained canned chicken breast (13 oz. cans)
1 can diced tomatoes & chiles (Rotel or similar) 11 oz.
1 can diced tomatoes (28 oz.)
1 can diced green chiles (4 oz)
1 can kidney beans (15 oz.)
1 can whole kernel corn (11 oz.)
1 can black beans (15 oz.)
1 pkg. taco seasoning mix
1 pkg. Ranch Dressing mix

Directions:
Shred chicken if desired. Do NOT drain remaining cans. Just dump in the whole contents of each can. Add all ingredients into a crockpot. Stir. cook on high 2 hrs. or low 4 hrs. Garnish with sour cream, shredded cheese, chopped onions, tortilla chips.

I've also added a can of garbanzo beans and/or pinto beans.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 9, 2012)

pjrose said:


> What is canned chicken like?


 


Elan said:


> We occasionally buy canned chicken at Costco -- 8 cans lasts us about 6 months. It's very much like canned tuna, in the sense that it's not much like "normal" chicken. It's extremely soft, tends to be kind of salty, and doesn't taste much like a fresh grilled chicken breast.


Good description.  That's where we get ours, too.  The flavor is good to me, but I like salt.  

It's great in recipes, or even in chicken salad sandwiches.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 9, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> Good description.  That's where we get ours, too.  The flavor is good to me, but I like salt.  .



Salt makes anything taste better, guess that is why it is used a lot in restaurants and prepared foods.


----------



## pranas (Feb 9, 2012)

Michael. any trouble getting all that food through customs?


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 10, 2012)

Karen G said:


> This recipe actually came with the canned chicken from Sam's Club. It called for just one can of chicken but I used two because I wanted more chicken.
> 
> 2 cans drained canned chicken breast (13 oz. cans)
> 1 can diced tomatoes & chiles (Rotel or similar) 11 oz.
> ...


Thanks!  I'm going to try this on a camping trip.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 10, 2012)

Karen G said:


> This recipe actually came with the canned chicken from Sam's Club. It called for just one can of chicken but I used two because I wanted more chicken.
> 
> . . .
> I've also added a can of garbanzo beans and/or pinto beans.



I'm going to make it this weekend  

It looks yummy, and very flexible.  Seems like it might be high in sodium though.....I always drain and rinse canned beans to reduce the sodium, so perhaps I'd replace the liquid lost from them with a can of low-salt chicken broth (?)

Sounds easier than mini-pies, that's for sure.  (The second installment of my not-so-successful pie-making adventures will be added to the Breville thread soon  )


----------



## Happytravels (Feb 10, 2012)

*packing*

We had a similar packing list when we went to the Bahamas for two week trip back in 2010.(turned into almost three weeks due to a death in the family)..it was just the two of us, but we had been there before and knew about the cost of food.we never ate out once while there..we did buy milk and some fresh fruit and veggies there but not much else..for bread we bought the new wheat thin slicers I think they are called..and brought tortillas..lunchmeat freezes well...when we went to the grocery store we checked on that..for a 9 oz. package of Oscar Meyer roast beef was $5.79 which would have made maybe two sandwiches...I think it is great what you do...we do the same and that is what I tell all my friends...if we didn't go so cheaply we wouldn't be able to go so much....we do enjoy our ts's........


----------



## pjrose (Feb 10, 2012)

*Karen's Chicken Taco Soup*



Karen G said:


> This recipe actually came with the canned chicken from Sam's Club. It called for just one can of chicken but I used two because I wanted more chicken.
> . . .



I made it tonight for a pot luck.  I held back on the can of chopped chiles, waiting till I tasted it first.  It had a bit of a kick with just the chilis from the tomatoes, so we skipped the chopped ones.  Instead we put bowls of sour cream, lime, chopped cilantro, shredded cheddar, and the chilis on the side.  It was good and I had several bowls, but unfortunately hardly anyone ate it so now we have a ton of it at home.  Unless you know you have a crowd who'll like it, I'd recommend cutting back on the ingredients.  

It seems low in calories (though high in sodium), but of course the cheese and sour cream will take care of the low calories  . Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Karen G (Feb 11, 2012)

pjrose said:


> It was good and I had several bowls


I'm glad you liked it! We took it to our daughter & son-in-law's Super Bowl party and we all enjoyed it.  The chopped green chilis I use are the mild ones. I tried it with chopped jalapenos once and it was way too spicy.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 11, 2012)

Happytravels said:


> We had a similar packing list when we went to the Bahamas for two week trip back in 2010. ... we did buy milk and some fresh fruit and veggies there but not much else


Eggs was another thing we bought there, and I was actually surprised at how reasonably priced they were.  I think they were a little over $2 per dozen at the grocery store.  (At the Atlantis Sundrie Shop they were like $7 per dozen.)  Bottled water, at $1-2 per gallon was the other thing we bought quite a bit of there and that we thought was reasonably priced.


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm impressed but could never do this to the extent you do.  We actually enjoy eating out and visiting local restaurants, trying new things.  It is part of the vacation experience for us.  (My DH would eat out every meal even at home if he could!)

I do have a standard breakfast and lunch menu/shopping list.  We always stock up on drinks - water and soda - and fresh fruit and snacks.  I will NOT pay exorbitant prices for poolside snacks.

I'm glad you enjoyed Harborside.  We got an exchange when the resort first opened.  It is a great adventure.

Deb


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 11, 2012)

pjrose said:


> That's what we do for a holiday, too, not just for savings, but that way we get what we want, don't have to wait in line, it's more relaxing to eat at "home," and we have leftovers.
> 
> Doesn't the liquid ban just apply to carry-ons?  Not that I'd want to pack a bunch of liquids, but the ban doesn't apply to checked luggage.


  Yes you are right no liquid ban on checked luggage but I'm certainly not going to take a container of opened pancake syrup in my checked luggage.  When there was no liquid ban with carryon I just put it in rolling cooler and I had everything upright, etc... so, less chance of spillage.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 11, 2012)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Yes you are right no liquid ban on checked luggage but I'm certainly not going to take a container of opened pancake syrup in my checked luggage.  When there was no liquid ban with carryon I just put it in rolling cooler and I had everything upright, etc... so, less chance of spillage.



Your rolling cooler reminds me of a woman we met in Cancun once who brought a fairly large rolling cooler with food for the week, while she packed only two bathing suits, two t-shirts, and undies for clothes.  I was so impressed with her efficiency, bringing the cooler to the pool for her and her kids' lunch.  

Other friends used to bring a huge suitcase full of their preferred bottled water and lots of snack food.  We'll pack a few food items that we can't find there, or that are weird or way overpriced (peanut butter, instant gravy mix, low fat microwave popcorn, and spices).  

Interesting how we each have different priorities for what to pack and what to leave behind.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 11, 2012)

pjrose said:


> reminds me of a woman we met in Cancun once who brought a fairly large rolling cooler with food for the week, while she packed only two bathing suits, two t-shirts, and undies for clothes.


LOL - that described our luggage almost exactly. I wore jeans and a button up shirt, packed my swimming trunks, one pair of shorts and underclothes. My wife and kids had slightly more than me (kids clothes take almost no room), but not much. All our clothes could have fit in a carry on sized suitcase. We spent most of the week in our swimming trunks (at the waterpark) and changed into shorts (or PJs for the kids) after we got back to the room and showered. That was all we needed.

That wasn't our lightest clothes packing trip, though.  A few years ago, my wife and I went to Italy for 6 days.  We were in a different city every day, on self-guided tours, then taking the train to a different city where we spent the night (usually in a B&B).  Since we were checking out every morning and carrying everything with us, we packed REALLY light.  We each had a backpack, and that was it.  Of course we ate out every meal.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 17, 2013)

OP, you did awesome! My friend just got an Atlantis trade, and my advice to her was to pack a suitcase full of food. We went in April, 2001 and the food cost was INSANE. If we ever do manage a Harborside trade, we are doing what you did.

Can I ask where you bought the groceries? Is there a grocery store nearby/walking distance?


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 17, 2013)

There is a grocery store across the bridge. It's a fairly long walk. I walked there with our stroller and loaded it up. Might have been worth getting a taxi.

We also arranged for our driver to stop at a grocery store on the way from the airport, but we ended up needing more stuff. 

The resort also offers a shuttle (for a fee) to a grocery store, if I remember right. Not sure what store, pricing, or schedule.


----------



## kwindham (Aug 18, 2013)

fantastic planning!


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 18, 2013)

I think Michael's "pack all your food" is extreme. We used to go to Nassau all the time when we lived in Florida. It was a nice change of pace. 

Firstly, no trip to Nassau is complete without several trips to Goldie's for conch salad. That's what you eat in the Bahamas -- like eating the poke in Hawaii. Also, there is Potter's Cay dock and all their fish shacks. I can't imagine going to Nassau and not eating there several times, either.

The markets there are overpriced compared to those in Florida. But not SO overpriced that they should be avoided. 

We always brought items like olive oil. That way we didn't have to buy a big bottle of olive oil when all we needed was a few ounces over the course of a week.

As for getting around, their bus system is very convenient. Sure beats walking.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 18, 2013)

There was no cost to us to pack food (I get free checked bags with my AA status), so that was one factor for us.  We basically packed all of our non-perishable food, plus a couple small coolers inside our luggage full of a mix of frozen and cold food that we knew would travel well.  We basically just had to buy fresh fruits and veggies, water, local items and things that wouldn't travel well.  Even beyond the savings, it made the shopping trip in the Bahamas much smaller/shorter, giving us more time to enjoy our stay.


----------



## JulieAB (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm totally with Michael. Even when we make the short drive to disneyland, I pack several bags of food and a cooler. We eat at the park A LOT, but who wants to grocery shop on vacation if you don't have to! We mostly eat breakfast and random lunches in our timeshare.  Plus, I have our favorite brands and such.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 18, 2013)

My wife won't take food to the Bahamas because of this (from the Harborside web site):  Oh sure, everyone says they've done this and never got caught, but my wife thinks she will be the one who does get caught.  You never know, I guess, if you choose not to declare at customs.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 19, 2013)

Sea Six said:


> My wife won't take food to the Bahamas because of this (from the Harborside web site):  Oh sure, everyone says they've done this and never got caught, but my wife thinks she will be the one who does get caught.  You never know, I guess, if you choose not to declare at customs.



I agree with your wife. Why risk it?

Buy the foodstuffs that the Bahamas is known for -- tropical fruit and seafood. If you keep it local and seasonal, food doesn't cost that much more than the mainland.


----------



## kwindham (Aug 19, 2013)

I have never tried Michaels idea on a flight trip, but always do it with more moderation on a drive trip.  In May when we drove from Louisiana to Williamsburg and then on to DC I packed 2 coolers and 2 boxes of food.  When you have kids, teenagers in my case, food adds up *quickly*.  I find there is always other things I would like to spend my budget on other than food.  We do eat out a couple/few times, but def eat in as well.


----------



## Elan (Aug 19, 2013)

kwindham said:


> I have never tried Michaels idea on a flight trip, but always do it with more moderation on a drive trip.  In May when we drove from Louisiana to Williamsburg and then on to DC I packed 2 coolers and 2 boxes of food.  When you have kids, teenagers in my case, food adds up *quickly*.  I find there is always other things I would like to spend my budget on other than food.  We do eat out a couple/few times, but def eat in as well.



  Agreed.   Kids _are_ the big variable here.  We like to eat out, but kids can add to the dining bill quickly.  Also, I think Michael has younger kids, which sometimes makes eating out a less than pleasurable experience.


----------



## CSB (Aug 20, 2013)

Here is the the Bahamas High Commission website question and answer.

"12. What can i bring into the bahamas as far as food items?

You may take any item up to a value of $100USD Duty free. However, no fresh fruit or vegetables allowed. Chicken and beef are taxable. One quart of alcohol including beer and wine and 200 cigarettes and 50 cigars are allowed for persons over 21. Additional information may be obtained from The Comptroller of Customs, Customs House, Thompson Blvd, PO Box N-155, Nassau, The Bahamas. (Tel: 001 242 3264401)."

We have brought food countless times into the Bahamas and never had anyone ask for tax, duty or customs on it.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 20, 2013)

Fresh fruit and vegetables was one of the things we specifically didn't bring.  I didn't know about the restriction, but I figured those items wouldn't travel well and from what I remember, local fruits and vegetables were reasonably priced.


----------



## CSB (Aug 20, 2013)

I should qualify the type of food that I have taken. Frozen sausages, meat, fish. Canned and bottled things like chutney, olive oil, salad dressing, maple syrup and seasonings.


----------



## boyblue (Aug 20, 2013)

Not saying that Michael did anything wrong (as a matter of fact I doubt he was even asked if he had anything to declare) but the duty on that stuff might have been $50.00 so, I suggest that if you're going to carry groceries, and if you are asked directly tell the officer "We brought some stuff cause we wouldn't be able to afford the trip otherwise" and 9 times out of 10 he's probably going to let you slide.

As far as grocery shopping during vacation, that's part of the fun for us, but then again no kids so everything is fun


----------

